
Co-founder of MPEG bemoans patent licensing issues - modeless
http://blog.chiariglione.org/on-my-charles-f-jenkins-lifetime-achievement-award/
======
tinus_hn
‘It was good when we were the only group getting money but now that other
people want a piece of the pie I don’t like the system anymore’

~~~
throwaway2048
MPEG-LA has nothing to do with the MPEG group, besides some of the same
companies participating.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
It's not that simple.

MPEG adopt a "patent-blind" process. This incentivized the contributors to
inject as many frivolous patents as possible into the codecs. The contributors
then use vehicles like MPEG-LA to collect on the patents that MPEG let them
include.

MPEG and MPEG-LA are two sides of the same coin.

